
My IRB Nightmare - ravar
https://slatestarcodex.com/2017/08/29/my-irb-nightmare/
======
greenyoda
Note: From 2017.

Lots of interesting discussion from the original post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15127271](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15127271)

